# Van to RV Conversion (Plumbing Concepts)



## LeftCoast

I have traveled around North America in a school bus (which wasn't mine sadly), a few cars, and a few vans. I have owned two vans and three cars and have converted both vans completely. Most of the conversions were for multipurpose uses. This time, I am converting a van into a living space. Before, I had simple floor plans, with a cot for a bed typically, and enough room for my tools to travel about. Sometimes I found myself sleeping on top of piles of saws, OSB and cinderblocks because I had to carry so many tools and jobsite gear with me. Anyway, I decided to finally go out and buy a cheapo can to convert into an RV. I chose a 1989 Ford E150 to make my new home for the next year or two. I have removed everything all the way to the frame of the body. The most consistent width of the van is six feet 5 inches with aside from the body support beams. I have built a simple bed frame out of 2x4s and a large sheet of OSB. Also installed a new sub-floor with OSB, and laid down some bitchin Pergo flooring. My power source is currently two large Die Hard Platinum batteries in parallel wired to a 2000 watt inverter with a peak of 4000 watts. It is a modular inverter, and not a tiered inverter. The bed is a floating bed, and is about 11 inches off the ground, giving me plenty of storage underneath. Right now the only thing that I have installed on the inside is the bed, and the floor. Everything else, my rope lights, my battery box, is removable. My big question is now about plumbing. I want to have waste water, and I am debating if I should use an enclosed storage tank underneath the floor (literally under the vehicle), with a valve to just dump to the outside, or how I should dispose of my waste water. It will mostly be just water from the sink which I am still debating on installing, and no fecal matter. I generally dig a pit wherever I am at, or utilize public restrooms or nearby shrub. Any thoughts about using such a tiny space? So far, everything is very comfortable, and houses two very nicely. Any thoughts?


----------



## dolittle

Pull a wast water storage tank from an old camper. They are wide & flat with an angled bottom for draining. Designed to fit underneath. I have no wast water storage in my van. It's just to Simple to toss it out the door, or walk it to the closes grassy area. However... if U want a built in sink, as opposed to the dishpan on a counter type, it's easy enough to run hose down to a hole drilled in the floor. This can be connected to a storage tank, or just a longer, removeable hose streched out away from the van.


----------



## LeftCoast

dolittle said:


> Pull a wast water storage tank from an old camper. They are wide & flat with an angled bottom for draining. Designed to fit underneath. I have no wast water storage in my van. It's just to Simple to toss it out the door, or walk it to the closes grassy area. However... if U want a built in sink, as opposed to the dishpan on a counter type, it's easy enough to run hose down to a hole drilled in the floor. This can be connected to a storage tank, or just a longer, removeable hose streched out away from the van.


 


I was actually debating using some sort of hose or tubing for waste water and dropping it to a nearby drain or bushes. It sounds more practical than what I was thinking about. The reason for the sink is mostly because I need to wash my hands, I get a ton of grit all over them from work. It's always nice to have five or ten gallons for going out to public land in the desert as well. Oftentime, I pick up a bunch of hitch hikers and they need water, a hot meal, or something that requires water. From my experience it's always been a plus having a small sink. I also plan on selling my vehicle down the road to make a bit of cash towards a bus or a larger club type wagon. Having the van registered as a legal RV is a plus too. Have you personally done the whole hose idea? It sounds pretty legit. Also, any other ideas about what to store underneath the vehicle? I was debating putting in a shallow rack underneath to haul the hose and maybe some other nifty gadgets. From what I take it, you have steered me away from the waste water collection idea. But maybe it would be good in more urban scenarios. Then again, in urban scenarios there tends to be a lot more readily available public restrooms, sinks, etc.


----------



## freedude2012

i mis my van but good convert


----------



## LeftCoast

freedude2012 said:


> i mis my van but good convert


 
Thanks buddy. Hopefully I can make it the supreme dream wagon with all the tips and tricks I can gather from all of you. With every project I will add a video and a few pictures describing what I did and how I did it in detail so you folks can give me suggestions and steer me in a good direction with the whole floorplan and top gear for the whole project. Next thing on the list is going to be making cabinets custom.


----------



## freedude2012

cabinets are eays if u know how u want them jus got to macke sure the lock shut so they dont open when u round a corner


----------



## dprogram

Awesome start man. I've been dreaming of doing this for over a year now. I go to vandwellers.org and there is a ton of info there. I'll be following your progress and may bug you soon for suggestions. Good luck.


----------



## dolittle

No, I've not done the hose thing. It's just me & my dog, so it really is easyr to dump out the back door or walk it to a grassy area. For washing of all body parts, a 5 gal bucket & standing between the 2 open side doors works for me. You could probably wash your hands a fair number of times a day with one bucket of water. You learn to CONSERVE when water comes from what ever church, school, gas station has an available spigget. Also, a 5 gal bucket with tight lid makes a good clothes/dish washer. Add items with soap water when you start your day. When you stop at noon, change to rinse water. Hang clothes up to dry over night. For brushing teeth, shaving, & cooking, a 1 gal jug, filled at above places, will last me 2 days... most times.


----------



## dolittle

Also, I have a weakness for ice. I can't use it all before it melts, so. Melted ice water waters my dog. I wish my phone would upload pic's. I have several good ones of a van with full size bed, bedside table/desk, closet, storage shelving, small fridge, microwave, fold out table & I think there is a sink & camp stove. Got the pic's off a "Vandwelling" web site some place. It ROCKS!!! (Do people still say "it rocks"?)


----------



## dprogram

dolittle said:


> (Do people still say "it rocks"?)


 
Yeah I think so. I want to find a full size raised roof van and convert it. I've been looking for awhile but trying to get a great deal. Is it best to go with something that has fuel injection instead of an older carbeurated engine? Ideally I'd like a cargo van with no side windows but those are kind of hard to find cheap and you'd have to do all the insulation yourself. One good thing is that you could custom rig your wiring and battery set up.


----------



## dolittle

I have a 91 extended top van. The extended top adds 2&1/2 to 3 ft. (I haven't mesured.) The only side windows are 1 each in the 2 side doors. The inside has quater inch pliwood top to bottom on both sides, also on back door & forming a 1/2 wall between drive seat & cargo area. All 4 sides + the top is covered in thick carpet. Good insulation in mild climate, sucks donkey dick all the rest of the year. I REALLY WANT to rip that out & put in good insulation, then put thick plywood back up. I have a mettle twin bed in it now, soon to be replaced with a built in full size. I had my Dads old Colman 2 burnner in there. But it's just TO old & warn so it had to be retired. I haven't found one I like yet to replace it. I have a medium size ice chest. Folding chair & table. An oil lamp keeps the chill down in the winter. Plastic jug of water & dish pan serve as sink. A portable DVD player plugs n2 the cig outlet for the Rare times I find something worth watching. Dash board CD player provides easy entertainment. No inverters/converters, no flat screen HD, 3D, blue what ever. No electric stove or fridge. There are lights built-in to the roof. (I didn't put them there.) As a whole, I prefer "Primative". Was going to add a roll out awning, but descovered one of those folding, portable pavilion things work just as well, & cost much less. There is a space over the front seats from the 1/2 wall to the windshield that gives plenty of storage. Plus the space under the bed. I don't like my van cluttered with a lot of built-in stuff. For one, I like cooking & such out doors. But more importantly, I'm a large boy, I like the room to putter around in the van.


----------



## dolittle

P.S. Carberater over injecters any day. If you ever run out of gas, injecters are a bitch.


----------



## dolittle

I really, DESPERATELY wish I could retire & travel the USA in my van. But alas, I have no talent for earning the coin. Other than the type talents that require a physical address & to much time spent away from you're home. Plus the rising price of gas has me worry'd.


----------



## Matt Derrick

cheaprvliving.com is a good one too. lots of good ideas there.


----------



## LeftCoast

Hello everyone, decided it's time for an update. So in regards to my graywater, I have decided that I am going to build a hose and modify a six gallon resivour just underneath the van itself. The frame of the van previously had a step, which I removed and.sold it to an alluminum scrap metal place. I got lucky and scored some back door work and got a pretty penny to spend on some supplies. My budget is forty dollars, and I will have enough to do two of my projects. Convert the back half into a "den" by adding partitions on the front end of the bed towards the drivers side. This will give a more cozy feel and will help with keeping heat in. I am going to use a typical sheet of osb for the.partition, and stabilize it by using two by twos along the frame. Later, I will add a nice paneling to go with it to give it a more comfortable feel. I have curtains around all of the Windows, so privacy isn't an issue. I am using Rubbermaid containers for food and linen storage. I use one to wash dishes in, or raid a laundromat when needed. Restaurant kitchens have always hooked me up with letting me wash their and my own dishes in exchange for food and my own clean dishes. The second project will be the plumbing, I am mounting a small (six gallon) narrow water container under the floor on the outside of the vehicle and.boring out a one inch hole to run the drain pipe through. The six gallon container will have a pulley to lower one end for easy draining, and a valve to drain, which will also be able to adapt an additional hose to make operations more universal. Being able to drain at RV facilities, or along international boarders where and when required by law. The only matter going into this container will be dishwater, and potable liquids. I will be making a console cabinet which will have a medium deep sink, and twelve gallons of water on reserve for boondocking and.extended duration trips. I got the pulley design idea from the spare tire on my old toyota pickup. The hose idea.was gathrred from here, and I tore apart some RVs in the local junkyard. Had a fuckin field day in there. Anyway, I will post pictures and videos tomorrow or whenever this project is completed. Oh, I am all for carbs on performance vehicles, but for lengthy travel i am all for.fuel injectors. Clutches are best, but I got what I got. Anyway, stay tuned y'all


----------



## dolittle

Yes, clutches rule! On days when you've run the battery to low, all you need to jump start the heffer is a clutch & a bit of hill or incline! Get the ol girl rolling & pop the clutch. Jerk jerk & your off & running.


----------

